# Quick nest bowl Question.



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm bout to order some more nesting bowls. I was thinking about buying some more clay bowls from foy's but shipping is more from foy's than jedds. and jedds only has clay ones if you want to pick them up. so Should I order ventilated bottom plastic or just solid plastic. the ventilated are an extra 25 cents is it worth it?


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

You can allways drill the holes in the plastic ones and ventilate them.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

The plastic bowls I got from Foy's have the ventilation holes already drilled. They also have ridges along the inside so the youngsters can grip. This prevents the splayed legs that can occur with smooth bowls. Realatively cheap and work great.

Dan


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

maine123 said:


> I'm bout to order some more nesting bowls. I was thinking about buying some more clay bowls from foy's but shipping is more from foy's than jedds. and jedds only has clay ones if you want to pick them up. so Should I order ventilated bottom plastic or just solid plastic. the ventilated are an extra 25 cents is it worth it?


*Hi SCOTT,If you are talking about the plastic nest bowls that look like a net don,t buy them the other plastic bowls have 4 holes in the bottom are what I use. * GEORGE


----------



## Barn Pigeon (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi , If there is a Walmart near you go and check out their plastic dog bowls. They sell for less than 2.00 each. They are 8 inches in dia. and are perfect to raise your birds in . They have a 11 inch base which I have never had one to turn over. I do sugguest you drill holes in bottom to allow air to keep bowl dry of moisture. I have about 50 and just swap out when needed. Cleaning is easy. I use pine needles for nest materials. Hope this helps.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Barn Pigeon said:


> Hi , If there is a Walmart near you go and check out their plastic dog bowls. They sell for less than 2.00 each. They are 8 inches in dia. and are perfect to raise your birds in . They have a 11 inch base which I have never had one to turn over. I do sugguest you drill holes in bottom to allow air to keep bowl dry of moisture. I have about 50 and just swap out when needed. Cleaning is easy. I use pine needles for nest materials. Hope this helps.


I have tried dog bowls too. but decided they are too slick on the bottom. I put sweet pdz in the bottom, which is like sand or cat litter. and some shavings and they dress it up with pineneedles, but it seems they always push alot of the contents out of the bowl and serveral times babies were touching the bottom, I do refreshen it when I band, but just do not want to have to worry about it. so I use the disposibles because Im lazy and do not like washing nest bowls. but I think the ones with the ridges are good.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I bought the plastic nest bowls for this year. The 3 youngsters I raised in the mid summer were using disposable nests. I have to admit, when they were about 10 days old, from then on, the poop smell was pretty strong, so I was replacing the disposable nests every day. I probably will go ahead and purchase some more disposable nests, as it is easy to keep them and the babies cleaner.


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

I use dog bowls that are bought from dollar store for only a buck each. I usually put a little sand on the bottom and lay a nest pad on top of it. along with nesting materials. When they are done breeding, I just empty them and soak all the dog bowls in hot water with bleach., then rinse.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

bbcdon said:


> I bought the plastic nest bowls for this year. The 3 youngsters I raised in the mid summer were using disposable nests. I have to admit, when they were about 10 days old, from then on, the poop smell was pretty strong, so I was replacing the disposable nests every day. I probably will go ahead and purchase some more disposable nests, as it is easy to keep them and the babies cleaner.


I love those disposibles! they are so easy to keep things clean. but if I had a big time breeding operation I would probably use the clay or plastic ones as you can pay almost 30 dollars for 50 of the disposibles, so if you have alot of birds it might get too expensive. for a few breeders you can't beat them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

with the price going up every year on the disposables it makes the plastic ones more feasable in the end  oh and just so you know the cost for shipping of the clay ones is way more expensive due to the weight of each bowl being that its basically made of stone .


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> with the price going up every year on the disposables it makes the plastic ones more feasable in the end


well of course one has to pay for Convenience, and I do not mind one bit, as like I said I only breed a few birds in a year.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> well of course one has to pay for Convenience, and I do not mind one bit, as like I said I only breed a few birds in a year.


but you only have to pay shipping once when you buy a plastic bowl lol with the paper you have to pay that shipping everytime you buy new ones making it even more expensive lol


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> but you only have to pay shipping once when you buy a plastic bowl lol with the paper you have to pay that shipping everytime you buy new ones making it even more expensive lol


I know!...lol. and you have to pay for the bowls over and over again..that is why they are disposible,,..lol.... Iam paying for Convenience. which I do not mind. buying a box once a year is not going to put me in the poor house.


----------



## 1981 (Aug 9, 2006)

spirit wings said:


> I know!...lol. and you have to pay for the bowls over and over again..that is why they are disposible,,..lol.... Iam paying for Convenience. which I do not mind. buying a box once a year is not going to put me in the poor house.


I think when you buy enough of what you need, it is worth it. Plus you can combine your orders or order them with someone to save on shipping.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

I guess me being in the poor house already makes me cut corners anywhere I can and I have a pet peave about shipping costs so that about sums it up for me  lol


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I think the throw away type are the only way to go, good texture for the squeeks legs, sanitary ect. i do not change mine except between rounds... what, 3 or 4 per pair per year? no contest. I have plastic, and clay bowls in my garage, never use them any more. Dave


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

well, I bought some plastic from jedds. They seem like they will work well.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Watch the legs on your squeeks then. use plenty of nesting material. Dave


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Alright thank you. I also purchased some nesting pads so those should help


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

maine123 said:


> Alright thank you. I also purchased some nesting pads so those should help


One thing regarding the nest pads. I used them one year and found them to be very messy and many of my birds would pick them out of the nest and I would find them on the floor. They were much happier with the plain plastic bowls. So was I. For me, they were a waste of money. 

As always, just my two cents.

Dan


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I have them in my ceramic nesting bowls, they have kinda picked at them, but they haven't been able to actually lift it out of the bowl. Thanks I will keep an eye out for that too.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

maine123 said:


> I'm bout to order some more nesting bowls. I was thinking about buying some more clay bowls from foy's but shipping is more from foy's than jedds. and jedds only has clay ones if you want to pick them up. so Should I order ventilated bottom plastic or just solid plastic. the ventilated are an extra 25 cents is it worth it?


? Jedds has many types of nest bowls, Although I use plastic and pressed paper ones, I tend to like the paper bowls much better, with the plastic bowls sometimes the pine needles move around too much, very slippery inside those plastic bowls!


----------

